# RIP Leo, my moonbunny



## Sunnbunny (Feb 28, 2012)

On February 12, I noticed something was wrong. Leo, my brindle colored lop would not eat! I even tried giving him his favorite treats but he refuses them and sat hunched in a corner. Knowing that this is a red flag, I went to the store to get an oral syringe and some unsweetened organic apple sauce, and made a mixture to try and force feed him with the apple sauce, musher pellets , and water. He ate it at first so I kept feeding him every hour or so. It was Sunday, all the vets were closed so I planned on taking him in first thing Monday. By Monday night after supper he was cold, lethargic, and would not longer swallow the food I put it his mouth. I immediately took him into emergency. The vet did some X-rays and an ultrasound and he was hooked up to iv with a heating pad to elevate his body temperature and get fluids in. She said there was some kind of blockage in this stomach and he was in a lot of pain. She said we could operator but it would cost about 800-1000$ and she couldn't guarantee we would come out with a live bunny. She didn't recommend an operation since they are such fragile creatures and once you open their stomachs and mess around in there they can be prone to adhesion in the future and may have even more stomach problems. . She recommended I keep him in ICU overnight and they would stabilize him and give him fluids and pain meds and see if he would improve. So that's what we did. In the middle of the night I got a call to say his condition was worsening and she thought that the most humane thing to do was euthanasia. . So I lost my little Leo. I have had several bunnies in my life, but he was my favorite. So friendly and smart and good!! He would have the run of the house and rarely ever got into mischief. One time I was readin in the tub with the door open and he hopped in and leaped right into the tub with me!! He was hilarious. He would sleep with me on my bed and sit beside me on the couch and watch tv... Gosh I miss him sooo much. He hated paper and would always attack my sisters college homework as she sat with him on the floor working on it. He loved playing outside and had a girlfriend named Luna, who was older than him and a rescue. When she passed, I got him a new companion named Flash. He loved her and was very protective of her and would be her bunny guardian from the over-friendly cat. He loved pets on his fluffy cheeks and sitting at the top of the stairs looking out, and sleeping in sunbeams. We miss you Leo. You'll be in my heart forever! (anyone who wants to see pics of my bunnies, check out my instagram feed under Sunnbunny. There are tons of cute pics I have of him!)


----------



## Sunnbunny (Feb 28, 2012)

Sorry about the spelling errors. My phone decide to autocorrect some things that I didn't catch!


----------



## Buttercup n Charlie (Feb 28, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. He sounds like a wonderful bun. Binky Free Leo ray:


----------



## gmas rabbit (Feb 28, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. Nothing is worse than losing one of these little souls, especially when out of extreme love and compassion you have to make the awful decision to put an end to the pain. I can relate completely. He is waiting until the day you are reunited. The memories of the good times are his gift to you.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 28, 2012)

He loved you & knew you loved him. Memories are bittersweet.


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 28, 2012)

My heartfelt condolence for your loss of your Sweet Leo. 

K


----------



## Sunnbunny (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you to everyone for the condolences


----------



## Sunnbunny (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow.. sorry that's so big.. anyone know how to make it smaller?


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 1, 2012)

We're so sorry you lost your special little man. Commodore Stockton used to sit on my lap and help me read my paper. He had the run of the house too as he never bothered anything that wasn't food or newspaper.


----------

